# Think I have been ripped off!!



## Ollielmt (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi everyone

Can you help me. I have been charged 30 Tl for 3 portions of borek (to take away - not very large portions either!) and I think I have been overcharged.

My friend says its fine but I'm sure I have been ripped off! and Im feeling a bit annoyed about it.

Does anyone know if this is reasonable price.

Thanks!! xx


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I've ever seen that in UK so I have no idea...


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Thats much more than usual, yes they ripped you off. Do you have a receipt?


----------



## turgaypamuklu (Feb 5, 2015)

What is the size of the portion? 3 portion just for one person or more? If it is for one person and if the neighborhood is not an ultra luxiourous place like nisantasi, then yes you have been overcharged. Normally the price of one portion is between 4-10 TL.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

We just paid 30tl for ten people. Prolly about 10 over sized bites in each package. If you have a Turkish friend....have them ask. This is pretty common. I paid two lira for a drink and the sign said one lira. My wife asked him and said it was because I got a paper cup.


----------

